# With the economy, I had to shut down my cable TV



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Saved me $100.00 a month, don't ask me how but it did 

Where can I watch full length movie's for free? 

Got a link?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

lol Marty I have a crap load of bootleg movies i can send your way via snail mail!


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Send them on Hun I done watched all the DVDs we got 10 time's LOL

PM for addy


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I watch lots of stuff on netflix. They have a lot of movies to watch instantly, and I only pay like $5 a month. I also get to have them send movies, but only 1 at a time because I have the lowest plan. You can watch lots of TV shows on HULU.com I like to watch old series like Sliders.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

marty, I haven't had cable in over 2.5 years! lol


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Dang though, I miss my cable LOL

Thanks in advance for the links to free sites


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

FloorCandy said:


> I watch lots of stuff on netflix. They have a lot of movies to watch instantly, and I only pay like $5 a month. I also get to have them send movies, but only 1 at a time because I have the lowest plan. You can watch lots of TV shows on HULU.com I like to watch old series like Sliders.


I tried Netflix, on play station and they just didn't have the new releases


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

Indigo Bully Connection said:


> I tried Netflix, on play station and they just didn't have the new releases


Yeah not many new releases, but I like older stuff too. I just watched all of the Tudors on Netflix. That movie about the dog fighter that someone recommended, I watched that on there. For $5 a month I don't complain lol. They have a lot of comedies, I can watch comedies all day long


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

GOsatellite.com - FTA Receivers - Sonicview 360 Premier - Sonicview 360 Elite - Sonicview 8000 HD
free to air. google it


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

What is FTA


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Thanks my brother


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

cough cough! Ive heard you get tons of channels including like 90 porn channels and all the movie and pay per view channels fot the low price of FREE


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

Well,, cough cough! you *ARE* the man then LOL

You know how us Ole folks that can't do shit like to just watch the porn LMAO

LOL you know I'm just kidding man you "Ps" as you call them, think your in control? Try the old man LOL I'll rock your world, older and wiser they call it 

Gets better with age?


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

Like fine wine.........


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

You got that shit right, I'm not to old to cut the mustered by no means 

When I can't get down and dirty, lay me down to rest... I'm done dealing


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

its good to be old, I dont have to think about basket weaving anymore. :thumbsup:


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

NO CABLE TV?! o man.. thats like.. my life.. i dont know what i would do without it.. but its like 10 times worse without the internet hahaha


----------



## GOODGIRL75 (May 14, 2009)

watchmovies.net


----------

